# Help finding a thread please



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 19, 2007)

Ive tried using search but i dont even know what the thread is alled lol. It was about this ice cream company. They make delicious ice creams, and you get a large selection of mix ins and top ons, nuts, m n m's, smarties, jellies, strawberry sauces n stuff, cheesecake mix ins. They do parties n stuff too.


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2007)

_I'm not finding anything in search either..Hopefully one of the others will ._
_The only other thing I can think of is to look at Cold Stone and see if that might be the ice cream company that you are thinking of._

_kadesma_


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 19, 2007)

Ooooh kadesma!!  Thats it! Brilliaaant!!! Thank you!!!!!! I hope they deliver overseas


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2007)

SHAMALICIOUS said:
			
		

> Ooooh kadesma!! Thats it! Brilliaaant!!! Thank you!!!!!! I hope they deliver overseas


Your welcome 
There is a link to Cold Stone and I believe it tells some of their locations as well. If you like I can go back and get it for you.
kadesma
Cold Stone Creamery - The Ultimate Ice Cream Experience 
I went ahead and got this for you.


----------

